# Can't download programs - Microsoft Surface with Windows 10



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

For some reason, I'm unable to download programs onto my Surface (tried Chrome and QI Macros) . Not sure if it's a firewall issue or an issue with windows 10 or an issue with Microsoft edge. I've tried a few different things that haven't worked and am at a loss now. Sorry if this is a really dumb question. Where do I start? Help is much appreciated!!


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

What, exactly, is happening when you attempt to download? Are you getting any sort of message?


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sometimes no message at all. It acts like it's downloading for a second or two and then nothing happens. I've checked the downloads folder and nothing is in there. 

Sometimes it'll say click run (and there is an arrow showing where to click, Google Chrome for example did this).. and there is no where to click run because no box is popping up.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Have you tried an alternate browser? Microsoft Edge in its original form is very soon dead, as the new Chromium-based Edge will be coming on the scene officially in January.

If you prefer to use Edge then at this juncture I'd strongly suggest you go to the
*Microsoft Edge Insider Channels*
page and download the DEV channel version of what will be the new Edge. Of course, do not use original Edge to do this if you're having problems with downloading executables with it.

If you cannot download executables with any browser then we need to look at other potential causes.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

so..that's one of the items I'm trying to download. I have edge and I have explorer. I'm not sure if anything else came originally with the computer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Microsoft Edge is being discontinued? You mean I.E?

To confirm, you go to https://www.google.com/chrome/ and then click on Download Chrome, then accept the agreement to start the download?

Try using Internet Explorer to download if you haven't done so.

Also try Firefox to see if that downloads.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Also, does the system properties page show Windows 10 in S mode?


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

I tried on Edge before. I just now tried on internet explorer. It said thank you for downloading. It also said" If your download does not begin, please click here to try again.".. which I did. I searched for it on my computer and looked in downloads and didn't see anything.
I'll try firefox now.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That is strange. For Chrome, it would download a small file, but then the small program will download Chrome files.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Couriant said:


> Also, does the system properties page show Windows 10 in S mode?


In the window's 10 specifications, under edition it just says windows 10 pro.. no S mode


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, I just wanted to make sure. S Mode is a secure mode that only allows installs through the Microsoft Store. More for security in mind


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Couriant said:


> Microsoft Edge is being discontinued? You mean I.E?


Yes. I would have thought all the tech world (and most of the tech savvy readers) would have seen this a million times by now. The replacement is still being called Edge (which, given the radical change to a Chromium code base was a stupid decision, in my book) but it has nothing in common with the Edge that came with Windows 10 from 2015 up through Version 1909.

See: https://www.windowscentral.com/new-microsoft-edge-launching-january-15
among many others.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Same thing on firefox.. I tried firefox through internet explorer. "Your download should begin automatically. Didn't work? Try downloading again." (I clicked try downloading again and nothing happened).


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Couriant said:


> OK, I just wanted to make sure. S Mode is a secure mode that only allows installs through the Microsoft Store. More for security in mind


Thanks - as far as I can tell it is not in S mode, unless I didn't check in the right place.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10

But to be honest I suspect you have some sort of infection. This kind of behavior across browsers is highly atypical.

I would also try running an offline scan with Windows Defender/Security, even if that's not what you typically use. One can do this without any interference with one's usual security suite.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

britekguy said:


> Yes. I would have thought all the tech world (and most of the tech savvy readers) would have seen this a million times by now. The replacement is still being called Edge (which, given the radical change to a Chromium code base was a stupid decision, in my book) but it has nothing in common with the Edge that came with Windows 10 from 2015 up through Version 1909.
> 
> See: https://www.windowscentral.com/new-microsoft-edge-launching-january-15
> among many others.


Actually this is the first time I heard of it.  Good to know and I will look to use the RC version.

Ral - this is indeed weird, so a SFC scan may show something


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

ral257 said:


> Thanks - as far as I can tell it is not in S mode, unless I didn't check in the right place.


 Ran the offline scan, nothing came up. Tried downloading chrome again from internet explorer.. didn't work


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

SF


Couriant said:


> Actually this is the first time I heard of it.  Good to know and I will look to use the RC version.
> 
> Ral - this is indeed weird, so a SFC scan may show something


 Is SFC scan different than the offline scan I just ran? thanks


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

I read that maybe I should uninstall / reinstall windows 10...… didn't want to do that if it's just an issue with my security settings.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

just curious... can you click on this link and download it? https://download.winzip.com/gl/nkln/winzip24-downwz.exe

Also do you have any other internet security programs like Norton or McAfee?


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Couriant said:


> just curious... can you click on this link and download it? https://download.winzip.com/gl/nkln/winzip24-downwz.exe
> 
> Also do you have any other internet security programs like Norton or McAfee?


It opens up a new sheet in edge and then closes it right away.. then nothing happens. Also tried in i.e. and nothing. Let me check on Norton or McAfee. one sec.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

ral257 said:


> It opens up a new sheet in edge and then closes it right away.. then nothing happens. Also tried in i.e. and nothing. Let me check on Norton or McAfee. one sec.


no to Norton or McAfee


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

SFC and DISM are system file scanners that are part of Windows and have nothing whatsoever to do with Windows Security. If an offline scan came back clean, then I have every reason to believe there is probably corruption in your Windows 10 installation that SFC and/or DISM may correct.

If running both finds nothing and corrects nothing then please report back. But definitely follow the instructions in the document I gave the link to previously.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

britekguy said:


> Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10
> 
> But to be honest I suspect you have some sort of infection. This kind of behavior across browsers is highly atypical.
> 
> I would also try running an offline scan with Windows Defender/Security, even if that's not what you typically use. One can do this without any interference with one's usual security suite.


 Wasn't able to open your link. I tried in edge and i.e. Tried copying the link. Tried opening in new window. Everything else works on the computer just fine.. except downloading files/programs apparently.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Sorry. Then you've definitely got some major problem. SFC and DISM might solve these. Here's the text of that document since you can't download it (which is an additional data point, by the way):
----------------------------------------
*Fixing "Weird Issues" under Windows 8 or Windows 10 Using the System File Checker (SFC) and Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management (DISM)*

Note: Both SFC and DISM *must* be run with administrator privileges in order to do their work. They can be run either from PowerShell or from Command Prompt, but whichever you use it must be invoked with the "Run as Administrator" option.

1. To open a PowerShell session using the "Run as Administrator" option (note: PowerShell is a bit slower about opening up and being ready to go than Command Prompt is, but it's easier to invoke):

a. Hit the Windows Key + X, followed by A

b. You will then get a prompt from User Account Control asking whether you wish to allow this program to make changes to your computer, and you will answer with, "Yes."

c. The PowerShell window with administrator privilege will open with the window frame label, *Administrator: Windows PowerShell*

2. To open a Command Prompt window using the "Run as Administrator" option:

a. Hit the Windows Key then immediately start typing "Command Prompt." Usually just the "Command" part is enough. You will then almost certainly have the Command Prompt desktop app returned as the first item in the search results.

b. Gain focus on it and bring up the context menu either via right click or hitting the menu/applications key (if your machine has one) or SHIFT + F10 if it does not.

c. Select "Run as administrator" from the context menu that appears. You will then get a prompt from User Account Control asking whether you wish to allow this program to make changes to your computer, and you will answer with, "Yes."

d. The Command Prompt window with administrator privilege will open with the window frame label, *Administrator: Command Prompt*

If you are having "weird problems" with any Windows system, the first thing you should do is to run the System File Checker (SFC). In the elevated Command Prompt or PowerShell window, enter this command:

*SFC /scannow*

When it's finished look at its output to see if it found any corrupt files and whether it was able to fix them.

If SFC reports that it was unable to fix something on Windows 8 and Windows 10 systems it's also worth running the following command:

*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

DISM should be able to fix errors that SFC may not be able to fix. You can run it even if SFC comes back clean if you wish, as that will not hurt anything and it might find something SFC does not. If you want to be _really_ thorough, after running DISM, and presuming it reports that all has been fixed, shutdown and restart your machine and run SFC one final time. The SFC result should be clean. Typically, you will be done at this point. If the DISM fails to run or correct your issue, proceed below.

*If the above DISM does not fix your problem, or reports an error such that it cannot run, do the following. Do NOT take the following steps unless you have issues with the DISM command above*

Download the media creation tool from the *Microsoft Windows 10 Download Page*

Use the option to create media for installing on another computer, and choose the ISO option so that you will have the ISO file at the end. You will choose where it is to be saved and you can assign the name yourself to make it easier to remember

In File Explorer, navigate to the folder containing the ISO file. Select the ISO, bring up the context menu using right click or SHIFT + F10, and choose Mount from the context menu.

In the File Explorer that comes up for the mounted ISO, find the _sources_ folder, then open it.

Locate the file named _install.esd_, select it, then hit CTRL + C to copy it to the system clipboard. Navigate to the root of the C: drive, create a new folder called _MediaInstallESD_, open it and then hit CTRL + V to paste it there from the clipboard.

Next, you will need to find the correct windows version from the install.esd by looking at the Names associated with the Index Numbers. In a Command Prompt or Power Shell _opened elevated with admin privileges_, enter the following commands, hitting the Enter key after typing each (it may be easier to copy each and paste it in to the session):

*CD* c:\mediainstallESD

*DISM* /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:install.esd

In the output of the DISM command, search for the Index number that matches the Name of the edition running on the machine you're working on. The most common are:

1 Home

6 Pro

4 Education

Next, you will convert the install.esd file into a WIM file, install.wim, copying the DISM command below, changing the value noted by *?* to the index number that corresponds to the version of Windows 10 on the system you're working on, then hitting Enter. This is the _ONLY ONE_, of all the commands presented, that requires you to change something:

*DISM* /export-image /SourceImageFile:C:\MediaInstallESD\install.esd /SourceIndex:*?* /DestinationImageFile:install.wim /Compress:max /CheckIntegrity

Next you are going to switch back to the root of the C: drive by using the command:

*CD* c:\

Next, you will run a series of 3 DISM commands, hitting the Enter key after each, and waiting for each to complete before starting the next. These can take a while to run, so be patient. I suggest copying each and pasting it into your Comand Prompt or Power Shell session:

*DISM* /Online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup

*DISM* /Online /Cleanup-Image /AnalyzeComponentStore

*DISM* /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:WIM:C:\MediaInstallESD\install.wim:1 /LimitAccess

DISM shows a progress indicator and should complete with a success message.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

thanks for pasting that in. I appreciate it.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

britekguy said:


> Sorry. Then you've definitely got some major problem. SFC and DISM might solve these. Here's the text of that document since you can't download it (which is an additional data point, by the way):
> ----------------------------------------
> *Fixing "Weird Issues" under Windows 8 or Windows 10 Using the System File Checker (SFC) and Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management (DISM)*
> 
> ...


This may be over my head. I followed the instructions. Looks like it ran the DISM. But i cant tell what the outcome is.

One part says: 
[==========================100.0%==========================] The restore operation completed successfully. The operation completed successfully.

I am looking at the log file and can't tell if there are things to fix or it fixed things. It didn't reboot at all. Sorry.. this is not my expertise. I am clueless. Should I be looking for a certain statement?


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

You have no errors. You would not get a "completed successfully" without any other output if that were not the case.

Even I don't look at the log files except under exceptional circumstances.

Have you also run SFC as well, and taken a look at what it tells you, which will be similar. If errors are found it will report that they are found and whether or not the utility was able to correct them.


----------



## ral257 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks guys for taking the time to help me. I asked someone to take a look at my computer and he found that there was a setting under ransomware protection for controlled folder access that was preventing my downloads. Not sure how that got turned on, but now I know what to do if it happens again. 

Appreciate all of your suggestions!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You need to post these steps so others can use them if needed?


----------

